# Athena: Then and Now



## JG! (Feb 27, 2016)

It's amazing what the first 6 months of life does to a pup. Here are some comparison pictures of my GSDxMal, Athena dating from around the time she first arrived to 6 months of age. She went from 16 in. ATW and 24 lbs. to a leggy 23.5 in. ATW and 47 lbs. Enjoy 
























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

What a pretty Girl!


----------



## JG! (Feb 27, 2016)

Strikker said:


> What a pretty Girl!




Thank you Strikker.  She's definitely a little looker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

So cute. Love her color. What's her temperament like?


----------



## JG! (Feb 27, 2016)

Julian G said:


> So cute. Love her color. What's her temperament like?




Thank you! She's from K9 lines so she has high drives but nothing out of control. She's had an eval and consultation from a reputable IPO trainer and they had nothing but good things to say about her. She's a little rebellious at times, but what puppy isn't? Haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

JG! said:


> Thank you! She's from K9 lines so she has high drives but nothing out of control. She's had an eval and consultation from a reputable IPO trainer and they had nothing but good things to say about her. She's a little rebellious at times, but what puppy isn't? Haha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, I always wondered about what it's like to have a Mal, or a dutch shepherd. But I think a GSD and Mal is a nice mix.


----------



## JG! (Feb 27, 2016)

Julian G said:


> Nice, I always wondered about what it's like to have a Mal, or a dutch shepherd. But I think a GSD and Mal is a nice mix.



I'm a pretty active person who is lucky enough to have a job working literally in my back yard. So she gets a lot of outside time in the orchard. She has a great off switch. She can be full bore rabbit chasing or playing tug and then immediately go sit in her crate without a peep. As long as she gets regular exercise of course. 

All and all I think a large part of it may be the bloodlines/breeding and the character of the individual dog when it comes to things like nerves and certain behaviors. I've been quite blessed with Athena in that department. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG! (Feb 27, 2016)

Athena is now coming up on 9 months here in a few weeks and I thought I'd post an update. She's really refining her movements and is no longer the clumsy puppy I remember. Her agility and muscular development has been amazing to watch. She's pretty much the same height as she was from 6.5-7 months but has filled out to 56lbs. She hasn't had her first heat yet but I'm sure it'll come along any time now. 











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG! (Feb 27, 2016)

It's been 10 months since I've started this thread and thought I'd give an update. 

Athena is now 19 months old. She's topped out at 24.5-25 inches atw and has been hovering around a lean 60-62 lbs. 

She has recently finished her 2nd heat. I'm planning on getting her spayed in a few months. 

Her temperament is everything I could ask for out of a dog. Gentle with children, suspicious (but not aggressive) with new people, and a helluva drive. She has an awesome "off-switch" and can sit/ride in a vehicle, climb stairs, swim, and tread on unstable surfaces without issues. She's unafraid of loud noises and is able to wear equipment without fuss. 

I'm assuming she's done growing and I'm more than glad because I'm a fan of the standard sized dogs. 

Athena & Old Glory









Winter Coat









Summer Bod









Little bit of hiking. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## JG! (Feb 27, 2016)

IllinoisNative said:


> Beautiful dog!




Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

